# any extra power?



## AlphaDogBrute750 (Mar 18, 2009)

is there any way i can get extra power out of a brute force 750 2008? without any exhaust,commander,air filter or stuff like that? thanks for any info


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well removing the screen from under the filter may give a tiny bit.
you are asking any free ways?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not really. You can do the stock exhaust mod, that might help some.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You could add a EPI maroon primary spring. Cost about 25$-$30 to buy a new one. You can have it installed with common tools in about 20 minutes.

It will not add any HP but will help you use what you got a little better with those heavy tires.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You could do the boot mod. The factory spark plug wires have a resistor in them, replace them with normal Plug wires and new plugs , it doesent help much but it does help


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I took my screen out it helped a little with a uni filter


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You could do the boot mod. The factory spark plug wires have a resistor in them, replace them with normal Plug wires and new plugs , it doesent help much but it does help


 

What boots do you put on? I havent herd of this one before.

Thanks,

Stretch8z


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Me either...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> You could do the boot mod. The factory spark plug wires have a resistor in them, replace them with normal Plug wires and new plugs , it doesent help much but it does help


dont hold out on us fill us in.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Just my thoughts on putting non resistor wires and boots on a machine that's controlled by electronics.

The automotive industry started using that style of ignition when electronic ignition first came out. The only reason I can think they would do something like that is to help protect electronic components with the increased voltage of the spark going to the plug. I may be way off base in thinking like that but it makes sense to me.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok here is the scoop on this one; You need to get 2 of the little terninals that screw on the tip of the plugs,found on most pushmower type engines. 2 automotive spark plug wires. Then remove the stock plug wire from the plug and install the terminal on the spark plug ,The factory plug wires screw on the ign. coil on a pigtail type rod, remove them(one at a time) and replace with the automotive type wires ,Cut the dist. end of the plug wire off and screw the pigtail directly in the center of the new wires, then Fire it up and ride :rockn: Now you know how to do the MIMB plug mod.... I checked fire before this mod and it was a dull blue arc , After mod it was like a mig welder arc!!!! better idle and throttle response


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks!! I will give'er a shot.

Stretch8z


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Ok here is the scoop on this one; You need to get 2 of the little terninals that screw on the tip of the plugs,found on most pushmower type engines. 2 automotive spark plug wires. Then remove the stock plug wire from the plug and install the terminal on the spark plug ,The factory plug wires screw on the ign. coil on a pigtail type rod, remove them(one at a time) and replace with the automotive type wires ,Cut the dist. end of the plug wire off and screw the pigtail directly in the center of the new wires, then Fire it up and ride :rockn: Now you know how to do the MIMB plug mod.... I checked fire before this mod and it was a dull blue arc , After mod it was like a mig welder arc!!!! better idle and throttle response


This is interesting....is anyone else doing this mod???? I am a little nervouse about ruining the cdi etc...


----------

